# Together we con



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Together we con*
*
*By *Howie Carr*/ Online Exclusive
Boston Herald Columnist

Wednesday, February 21, 2007 - Updated: 01:28 PM EST

*D*rapes? Now Gov. *Deval Patrick* gets caught spending $10,000 in taxpayer money on new drapes for the Corner Office? 
Drapes? Do you realize this is the first drapes scandal in Massachusetts politics since 1975? I kid you not. That was the year Suffolk County Sheriff Tom Eisenstadt (remember him?) got caught by the Boston Finance Commission squandering $2,000 on jailhouse drapes bought at Jordan Marsh. (Remember them?) 
The only conclusion to draw from Coupe Deval's latest back-to-the-future misadventure is that he's planning on reliving every political disaster of the past, no matter how obscure.

But what's the rush, Deval? You've got four years to screw everything up. You're like a new homeowner. You just bought the house, so why are you suddenly obsessed with stepping in every single pile the previous owners' pets left behind on the front lawn?


Deval's in a hurry though. He's making a list of past screw-ups, apparently, and he's checking it twice. Forget naughty-and-nice, though, he just wants to be naughty.

The State Police helicopter - paging Jane Swift. The broken campaign promise on tax relief - paging Mike Dukakis. Bribing the legislature with payraises - paging Bill Weld.

Hey, governor, have you ever thought about taking up gambling on the ponies? How about a dip in the Charles - in a business suit? Do they need a commencement speaker at Brandeis? How about an amber-colored beverage, or 10? Any gay stepsons out there we don't know about? Send out for lobster for the State Police, and charge it - no one will ever think to go through those expense accounts.

Who knew, though, that Deval wouldn't settle for just following in his gubernatorial predecessors' missteps? He's apparently determined to make every mistake ever made by every shoddy, sticky-fingered hack who ever came down the Pike, speaking of which, do you remember Gov. Furcolo's father's ancient land speculations along the proposed route of I-90? I'll bet Deval does.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=184215


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

When he's not making fun of cops and security, he's always good for bashing the politicians.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dont forget pissin on gun owners and hunters Jon


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Man that guy is brutal...but dead on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

http://americancomedynetwork.com/animation.html?bit_id=24620


----------

